

Practical Image Recognition (prevents cat entering house when she carries a mouse)  - nickb
http://www.quantumpicture.com/Flo_Control/flo_control.htm

======
henning
Now let's hope the kitteh doesn't try clever replay attacks and other such
things that often foil the brilliant algorithms in computer vision-based
security systems without actually finding a weakness in the core
recognition/processing technology. :) (Many fingerprint recognition systems
can be defeated with rubber stamps, gummy bears, human breath, etc.)

------
pixcavator
I saw this site (including the cat) last year. I don't think a lot has
changed.

